# Just finish my colonoscopy



## 19691 (Jan 8, 2006)

Mine went fine, the prep sucked but the procedure went well, I was in and out within an hour, Doc said no cancer or polops everything looked fine.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

good news gibsonman glad it went well and your ok


----------

